# Facing euthanizing my gelding



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Well vet comes on Thursday, depending on what the x rays say I will be putting down my older retired gelding. A little back story: my TB gelding has been having soundness issues for a little under two years. It first started in his hocks, we injected them, then his stifles started acting up, so we injected his stifles. 

Then he was fine for a little while. Then he started having lameness problems on the front, left front to be exact, but every time the vet would come he would flex fine. It was on and off lameness and he of course had to always be sound when the vet came. So the vet never wanted to do x rays. I'm pretty sure he thought I was crazy. And even when he was sound, he still seemed off. So I gave up on the vet, (I don't have a trailer and the only other good vet in the area doesn't do lameness evaluations on farm calls). 

He's always been shod on the front, so we added pads. Then he was the best he'd ever been since the lameness has started, he was pasture sound. That's when I decided to retire him (though he had only been ridden about two times in the two years so he was pretty much already retired). And decided that as long as he was pasture sound I would continue to provide him the support he needed and I would keep him. 

This horse had taught me to jump and we'd won a wall full of ribbons, so he deserved to be retired and taken care of. Well recently he's been lame again, my farrier was shoeing him yesterday and I mentioned how he was lame again. And he said he'd bet money it's ringbone, especially with the way the pads helped him. The vet is coming this Thursday, and I'm having him do x rays, I've decided that if he does have ringbone I am going to put him down. He already has arthritis in other places and even with bute he's not sound anymore, he gets better but not what I would consider sound (when he started going lame again I buted him). 

Depending on where the ringbone is the joint can fuse, but that takes a few years and is very painful. He is only 18 (so I'm told), all I know is he came from a racing stable in California and since he didn't race or show promise he was never tattooed. Then he went to the slaughter house where a lady picked him up, then he's bounced around (and somehow made it to TX), so needless to say any papers, or anything at all is long gone. The dentist says he looks more earlier to mid twenties, so he could be older. I'm already dreading it, but I know it' the right thing to do, I can't take seeing him limp around the pasture, it's not fair to him.

Sorry for the long post, but needless to say I'm dreading Thursday, and already tearing up at the fact that sometime soon I may be driving home with his halter and no him. He was my first horse and I bought him myself in high school, he got me through some rough family times (abusive father) and made me the rider I am today.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

My heart is breaking for you as I know all too well that feeling of loosing a beloved horse (friend) of many years. There are no words of comfort that I can offer that will bring you peace. I hope that just knowing that your decisions are made from your heart and that you are doing the best you can for him brings you peace. It is the hardest and most selfless acts that we can do for those we love. Saying goodbye and being there for them until the end. Ending ones suffering though very painful, it is sometimes the most loving thing we can do. I hope that Thursdays results are better then you hoped but if now, I pray that you can find peace in your decision and smiles in your many shared memories.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry Sully  what a terrible thing to have to go through with your guy. You'll do the right thing by him though, I know it. Hugs and prayers for you. 

Have you used/do you use the Waller County vet by any chance? If you happen to need another opinion or anything, you might give them a ring. They're the ones that helped me with Kenzie and they're great people, who specialize in lameness detection and treatment. Of course you don't want to prolong his suffering if he does having ringbone, but if he doesn't, maybe they can help you out. I've heard a lot of success stories from people who have used them, and maybe they can help keep him pasture sound for a bit longer.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Those are always the hardest decisions, and they are always very personal  I feel for you.
I would agree though on getting a second opinion / proper diagnosis before taking such a final step. Also don't know if neurectomy is an option for you, but if the aim is to just keep him comfortable in the pasture it might be worth a thought...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Endiku said:


> I'm so sorry Sully  what a terrible thing to have to go through with your guy. You'll do the right thing by him though, I know it. Hugs and prayers for you.
> 
> Have you used/do you use the Waller County vet by any chance? If you happen to need another opinion or anything, you might give them a ring. They're the ones that helped me with Kenzie and they're great people, who specialize in lameness detection and treatment. Of course you don't want to prolong his suffering if he does having ringbone, but if he doesn't, maybe they can help you out. I've heard a lot of success stories from people who have used them, and maybe they can help keep him pasture sound for a bit longer.


They are actually his main vet, Dr. Wimberly loves him, they are the one's who won't do the lameness exam on a farm call. They have told me every time I've asked to just bring him in. The treatment for ringbone is pads, joint supplement, and possibly injections depending on where it is. So already doing two of the three and it's not helping. Even after being on bute for a few days it's still noticeable, bute helps but doesn't get rid of it entirely. Plus being on bute for the rest of his life isn't exactly feasible, he's already ulcer prone as it is.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Regula said:


> Those are always the hardest decisions, and they are always very personal  I feel for you.
> I would agree though on getting a second opinion / proper diagnosis before taking such a final step. Also don't know if neurectomy is an option for you, but if the aim is to just keep him comfortable in the pasture it might be worth a thought...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thought about it, but talking to a few vets they said more often than not it doesn't work. The nerve regrows and just becomes angrier is what they told me, they never really see it last over a year.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I spent extra time with him tonight at the barn, he was as sweet as can be as usual, but just not the same. It's obviously bugging him very much , I just started bawling like a baby.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're both having to go through this! ((HUGS))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KarlaD (Dec 29, 2013)

I am so sorry for what you and your horse are going through. It is so difficult. Have you ever talked to a holistic vet? You can have great success with acupuncture and herbal support. I have many older horses at my barn and I can't imagine what I would do without my holistic vet. I love my conventional vet too but it takes a team to keep a horse healthy. I find conventional therapies are often more suppressive where holistic therapies work to stimulate the horse's body to try to help heal itself. I encourage you to look into it...it is particularly helpful with this type of problem. You can alleviate the pain without bute in most cases. Best of luck.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am sorry what you are going through 
i hope every thing works for you


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm sorry you're facing this, it's never easy. Sunday night I went up to feed and my old guy wouldn't eat and was very lethargic. First time in his life with me (26 1/2 years) that he's ignored food. I was PETRIFIED. He's fine now but I'm still worried it's the beginning of the end.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I am so sorry. I will be sending good vibes your way. Hope everything turns out for you.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

So sorry that you are going through this. Kudos to you for taking such great care of your horse. I know way too many people who would have sold their horse within the first signs of lameness. You're doing the best thing for him, and that's probably the best thing you can do. Hope everything goes well. If it does, then that's great! If it doesn't, you'll be doing the best thing for him. Either way, hes lucky to have a good owner like you.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

You could try Pentosan injections- they are about $200 for a years worth or so... Similar to adequan without the high cost. Get a script sent to wedgewood pharmacy. 

Worth trying! 

Often older horses have arthritis everywhere, so you might as well try something systematic. I never did have luck with glucosamine. 

There is an alternative to bute- equioxx (firocoxib). It does not cause ulcers like bute does. Previcox is the dog version and is cheaper. My old mare has arthritis and DSLD in her hind legs. Eventually I will switch her to Previcox, but for now she does well on bute as needed.

"Legally, vets are not supposed to prescribe Previcox for horses, as there is an equine approved form on the market. Unfortunately, Equioxx, the equine alternative, is about 5x as expensive and is a paste, and tends to have much more wastage. A monthly supply of Equioxx is $294, while a monthly supply of Previcox is $55.

Please also note that Previcox is an anomaly in that the dosage for horses is MUCH smaller than that for dogs (my 950 lb horse gets a 57mg dose daily, which I believe is the dosage for a small dog. You should also be warned that if you use Previcox in a horse, you are considered to be using it "off-label," so should your horse react to it, you will have no recourse with the manufacturer. "


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, I see. Yeah, that's the bad thing about Waller- they have amazing vets (LOVE Dr. Wimberly) but won't do much off-location. 

Either way, as everyone else has said, you're doing an amazing job with him and giving him the best shot possible at a nice retirement...but if that can not be done for him, the fact that you are able to recognize that he will be miserable only half-sound in retirement shows just how wonderful of an owner you are. 

Hugs to both you and your pretty boy, and good luck tomorrow with the xrays.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

4horses said:


> You could try Pentosan injections- they are about $200 for a years worth or so... Similar to adequan without the high cost. Get a script sent to wedgewood pharmacy.
> 
> Worth trying!
> 
> ...


4Horses, how many injections do you get when ordering the Pentosan. I go through 1 injection every 3 weeks...$19/6mL shot. Just curious is buying from Wedgewood would be worth getting bulk supply...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Eeek vet comes tomorrow! He was lame today . He was on previcox for a little while, he did really well on it the first few days then came up really lame, so that route didn't work. And as far as IM stuff, both his regular vet and the vet seeing him tomorrow think it won't do any good. They generally use it as more of a preventative and cases not as bad as his. I have yet to convince them it would be worth while, but maybe I can depending on what happens tomorrow.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought I heard somewhere that horses with ringbone do better without shoes, but I can't remember for sure. I do not think you should give up on him, even if it is ringbone. There are many options out there. If the only option your vet gives is euthanization, I would seek a second opinion. We had a particularly pessimistic equine vet around this area a year or so ago. Her advice on almost every "semi-risky" injury was to put the horse down. No surprise, but she just went out of business!

Many hopeful wishes for your boy and you.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

TurkishVan said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that horses with ringbone do better without shoes, but I can't remember for sure. I do not think you should give up on him, even if it is ringbone. There are many options out there. If the only option your vet gives is euthanization, I would seek a second opinion. We had a particularly pessimistic equine vet around this area a year or so ago. Her advice on almost every "semi-risky" injury was to put the horse down. No surprise, but she just went out of business!
> 
> Many hopeful wishes for your boy and you.


He can't go without shoes, his feet fall apart :/. And he will abscess non stop no matter how dry it is and with Durasoling his feet everyday. Although from what I've read and talked to the vet with ringbone you actually want shoes and heel/frog support, so exactly what's he's in. Which would explain why he got better when we put pads on him. Which we put them on since I couldn't get him to stop abscessing even though we gave it a few months. I don't want to give up on him, but I don't want to see him limp around the pasture either.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Pentosan comes in a 100ml bottle so about 16 injections if you use 6cc per injection. 

To the OP: Is he still having problems with abscesses? It sounds to me like you have a hoof problem if he is abscessing all the time. I would definitely want to get X rays of those front feet. If his hooves are that bad, it could be a hoof problem rather than ringbone. 

It could also be navicular. My navicular horse had problems with frequent abscesses for years. Moved to a drier environment and got a better farrier and she has not had an abscess since. Still has some navicular issues but is stable.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

As good animal owners one of the toughest decisions we can make is when to let go. 

For me, the actual act of euthanasia is not hard, making the choice is. Always, whatever the animal, we owe them a good life and a good death. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing, hoping for the best.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Heart breaks for this situation, I have been there. You're doing such a great job loving him and keeping him comfortable. Hoping and sending up a prayer for the best during your vet appointment today. Keep us posted...and again, you're doing him right by handling this how you are! Hang in there.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Vet rescheduled for tomorrow. Now I'm facing a problem with my new gelding, seems like I'm having horrible horse luck lately!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear of the problem w/your special boy. I've had many horses over the decades & it's always a hard decision. My heart goes out to you & I hope your other horse comes around & it's only a minor issue. Take comfort in knowing you are doing the best you can.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Figured I'd update this, the vet did come, but didn't have his x ray machine. He's a purely mobile vet and at the beginning/end of every year he has to send his x ray machine of for updates. It was supposed to have been back before he came but it wasn't, he's coming out this Wednesday and will have it. He's not so good at scheduling, though he is a really good vet so everybody puts up with it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been thro this a few times. With the last one I'd finally made the decision to not take him into winter. It was all arranged and I was ok with that. Then the date had to be bumped up sooner. Tho't I'd throw up or pass out. It passed in a few minutes. The day arrived and I couldn't stay to watch it. I drove to a local coffee shop and within about 10 min received the "all clear" to go home. The halter and lead were hanging on the tack room door know. As soon as I saw it there was a tremendous sense of relief. We do need to escape months of stress and believe me, like you, the stress had been going on too long. Did I miss him, you bet. It was a year before I could connect with another horse. I had two others but just went thro the motions.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Just read through this thread - I'm now at the edge of my seat! I really, truly hope there's a proper diagnosis soon (I too, have a feeling it's a hoof issue) What a pity the Vet didn't have his machine! I really hope he didn't charge you for the inconvenient visit - I'd ask him to call the night before if he doesn't have it by the next one.... You've been doing such a good job and it's obvious how much you love him - I can't help but to think there's a better solution here somewhere. Oh how I wish you had a more reliable Vet nearby! But I can relate.... I'm in a _very_ remote area, and the closest Vet is one I'd never have for an injury! He has a busy office in town, (99% cats and dogs) but has a reputation anytime he has a farm call with a horse injury he wants to put the horses down. I put aside any thoughts of 'loyalty' _long ago_ to this Vet, and asked around... low and behold, I found one who is excellent/willing to come to my area/_not trigger happy_/has his DVM degree from MI State, and is nothing but an equine Vet. He spared me a great deal with his expertise when Star had a nasty stone bruise/abscess all last fall, and now she's 100% sound!!_ Ask around! Get some other opinions!_ It may be really worth it. _Best of luck and prayers_ 

** MI State University is recognized for it's highly reputable veterinary hospital


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

What agony! You're such a good horse owner; trying to do the right thing is tough sometimes. Please keep us updated. Sending hugs and good thoughts your way from Oklahoma.


----------



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

I am so sorry that both of you are having to go through this. The waiting is really hard. I had 2 horses with ringbone. It is a terrible disease. Initially we tried the rounded shoes because they allow for faster breakover of the toe. It helped some but not much. The fact is, every time they move their foot, the tendons/ligaments rub over the sharp glass-like peaks of the ossification ridges and that is what causes the intense pain. The ossification is a continuous process so it's just a matter of time and how fast it is growing. Eventually I had to do what was best for them and that was to put them out of their pain. Broke my heart both times. Wishing you the best.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. You are very strong for doing what is best for him. I will be praying for you. And you said something is going on with your other boy? whats going on with him?


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey said:


> I am so sorry for what you are going through. You are very strong for doing what is best for him. I will be praying for you. And you said something is going on with your other boy? whats going on with him?


He is very dominant (and gelded late) and at his previous home he got away with a lot. So anytime you would ask him to do something he didn't feel like doing he would not do it and become aggressive. It's completely worked out now though. I have experience with dominant horses, though I had never dealt with one that turned to aggression, but between that and getting a natural horsemanship trainer to help me he has made a complete 180.


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

I had to make the decision to have my old boy euthanised last week. He had a fall in the paddock and somehow he had snapped a ligament in his knee. While the injury wasn't really bothering him too much, it was causing him to put added stress on his previously injured back leg making him lame. He was also riddled with arthritis, so rather than spending big $$ getting him patched up so that he could have a couple of years of not so great quality life, I made the call to have him PTS.

It is probably the hardest decision we have to make, but I would much rather make the decision a little too early than leave it until it is too late and have them suffer needlessly. I'd had Reckless for 25 years, and he was a little turd of a pony but I loved him dearly and I am still sad that he's no longer around.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

I know you said tomorrow that the vet going to be x-raying Sully. Please let us know as soon as you find out anything. I will be praying for him. Hope all goes well!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

He has actually been doing better, but still having trouble getting up etc. This evening I was hand walking him around the farm (his old man exercise lol) and he didn't seem to be too off. But unfortunately the good days are few and far between. Although I'm about ready to strangle the vet! He still hasn't given the barn owner or me a time for tomorrow :evil:. He is soooo lucky he's an awesome vet other than the scheduling.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

I am glad he has been doing better. I bet he enjoys walking around with you when he is up for it. That is so annoying when vet cant give you a time! he didn't even give you an estimate time?


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. Letting go is always so hard. We put down my mare in october.. the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I've also been facing cancer in my beloved Gem. Stay strong and things will be better.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

How did it go yesterday? if you don't want to talk about it I understand. I just worrying about him.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Vet never showed! I'm trying to get him taken in to the local equine hospital, but no trailer :/. And since he doesn't fit in a regular sized trailer it narrows down the options of people who can haul him for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

omgoodness! are you serious? he must be unbelievably good vet in order for him to still have business. Is it possible for him to fit in a regular 2 horse trailer if you remove the panel that seperates the two stalls?


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow! That is unacceptable for the vet to not show up..wow.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The only reason any vet I know wouldn't show would be due to an emergency and I would always expect (and receive) a phone call with an apology and an offer to reschedule asap. Emergencies are a completely understandable and imo acceptable excuse for "sorry I can't make it, colic, I'll call you in the morning, maybe I can come out tomorrow" (or I will be there once I'm done here) type of thing. I would be very straightforward with this vet that you enjoy working with him and the work he does but he needs to be there for you to actually work with him. No "no shows", or lateness without good reason, the ability to schedule and keep appointments (pretty basic?) in a timely fashion (according to availability of course) and ability to reach him in between appointments for follow up advice, test results, etc. Not acceptable, if he wants your business he needs to run a business.

My vet is extremely busy and works for many top level show barns with lots of horses in a very large region. I have 4 horses in my backyard, not her top priority. She is _always_ on time or early (honestly not even something I expect from a vet!) good to work with, schedules us in when she can (sometimes a wait for say, shots, but understandable, will always fit us in for something more urgent, and if I have an emergency I know if there is any realistic way for her to be there (sometimes she's hours away) she will be). Always keeps her appointments and IF she can't calls and reschedules immediately. I know any blood work or test results will be called in asap and *if* not we can call her (or for any other reason) and she will return calls within a day or two depending on urgency. She has an office she checks when she can and she also has a pager and cell. That to me is an example of an extremely busy high end vet that probably has a lot of other, more important, things to do that still makes if feel like she values your business and cares about your animals. I love my vet!

I don't want someone to take my money that will blow me off. Stuff happens but sounds like it's a regular thing here.

I remember running late to an appointment with my small animal vet and called to check if that was an issue. She said the appointment after me was an euthanasia and that there was no way she would ask them to wait since it was a hard enough appointment to make in the first place. I thanked her and rescheduled, and thought "what a good vet she is". This is a similar situation, he KNOWS what this visit means to you and has blown you off several times. Not OK.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

As I stated in my reply on 1/18, (5 days ago), I wish you had a more reliable vet.... also, _don't ever hesitate_ to look around for better!!! I live in a very remote area, and have managed to find better care for my horses than that vet is giving yours. It's_ always_ O.K. to get someone else, a.s.a.p. if your "regular vet" doesn't work out. Please, please call/ask around


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I have, like I said before the only good vets in the area are the Waller Equine Hospital and him. Believe me I checked, I'm not going to get a subpar vet. I'm trying to get him to the equine hospital, they won't take their x ray machine from the clinic even though it is mobile. I don't like the situation, I don't like how he is with scheduling, but he does know his stuff.

ETA He does all the upper level barns around here and the polo club (he's a polo player himself). He's good enough for even them to keep him around even with the scheduling stuff. Yes he does need to get better at it, but his skills do make up for it.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Totally understand... It seemed you were feeling timid or reluctant to search for someone else. He sounds like a good Vet, (despite lack of scheduling etiquette), and hope he gets there soon! Good luck with your boy


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Alright I finally have an update! A friend of mine hauled him up the equine hospital today for me. He has low ringbone and navicular changes. He doesn't have navicular, just some changes (yes there's a difference!). Though the vet didn't think they were significant enough to be causing him to be as sore as he is. So he's thinking the soreness is actually coming from his ligaments, which he didn't say there's anything we could do for that. So he's on Previcox for a month and at the end of that month we'll make the decision as to put him down or not based on whether he's improved or not. Though I am still highly considering it, because I'm tired of him being sore all the time. He already gets several joints injected (and is still sore in them) and even if the Previcox works it will only give him a little more time until the ringbone advances and the arthritis in other places advances too much for him to stay sound with everything.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well it sounds like relatively good news. Your decision isn't made for you. I know you'll do what's best for him, that's what love it. He will tell you when he's ready.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

oh i hope he starts to feel better. but whatever happens, i know you will do the right thing for him.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Does he have degenerative ligaments? Are his ankles dropped? 

Look up DSLD...


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

4horses said:


> Does he have degenerative ligaments? Are his ankles dropped?
> 
> Look up DSLD...


No, I asked the vet about it and he says he doesn't see it.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

How is he doing? haven't heard any updates! hope your boy is doing well.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

The Previcox actually made him worse so we pulled him off of it. He also coliced! I got banamine into him pretty quickly and it looked like he was over it by that night. But the next morning he was way worse, then the guy who does his massages happened to come that morning, I told him about him colicing and he did some release stuff (he does myofascial release massages) and then he was fine. The guy said he hadn't let go of the tightness from the colic. It was amazing what a difference, one minute he looked BAD, the next he was munching on hay and drinking and much more alert. Vet says there's nothing we can do, and that at this point it's best to let him go. So just waiting on someone to be able to haul him to the equine hospital, then I'll be letting him go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sorry things didn't get better. I'm glad the guy was able to make him more comfortable after the colic episode.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

I am so sorry. I was really hoping he would start feeling better. at least you have some good memories with him to hold on to while he goes to horsey heaven.


----------



## sparkoflife (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry! My heart goes out to you both. I'm near tears right now for you.. </3


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness I had no idea you were going through all this Sully. I am so sorry. It breaks my heart to even think about losing any of my equines and I have a 31 year old amongst them. It sounds like he's very special and you've done absolutely everything you can. My prayers go out to you. (((big hugs)))


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As my 28 yr gelding began losing weight I realized I wouldn't take him into another winter of -30s. The day I made arrangements I almost puked but then I asked myself "who am I keeping him alive for?" The day he was put down I was surprised at the enormous sense of relief. All the worrying of trying to get weight on him was over. After 23 years I knew a piece of me would die with him. Our relationship was unique with great respect for each other. And he was the best ****ed trail horse one could ever hope to have.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you Mammakatja, it's been a long two year battle keeping him sound, but I knew I had to lose eventually. Unfortunately he has his history (race training) and while he has good conformation overall he has slightly upright pasterns which I'm sure didn't help at all. 

I know what you mean Saddlebag, I've been feeling very guilty for keeping him alive while watching him limp around. He won't trot or hardly roll anymore. This used to be the horse that would hear my truck and run to the gate and already be calling for me. And I never saw a horse who could get such an even coating of dirt on both sides lol.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of this, best wishes and many hugs...


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Figured I'd update this, I lost him on Monday. He coliced and didn't look like he was going to come out of it easy. So I just made the decision to let him go. I was hoping for a little more time but I am relieved he's no longer limping around.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved horse.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That's ever an easy choice to make. At least now you know he is pain free.:hug:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It sounds like it was inevitable at this point and I'm sure you did the best for him. I remember putting down my old mare and while I was upset I was so relieved after the whole thing. Sounds like you are going through that too. It was time, you did the right, and hardest, thing. Good for you.

Hugs!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. :-( Many (((Hugs))).


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm still working up the courage to clean his stuff and take it from the barn, his hay bag is still hanging full of hay and all his things are still at the barn.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

No rush. A couple days won't hurt. I'm sure everyone there understands.

Can you bring a friend with you to help you clean?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry Sully.


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sometimes you just know, and you did. The greatest act of love to to do whats best for your loved one (whether four legs or two). 
So sorry this decision had to be made. You did your best.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

A few of my friends at the barn are going to help me do it. Thanks everyone, it was killing me yesterday but I'm definitely feeling better about it today.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So sorry you lost your sweet boy... many hugs and prayers sent your way.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had tho't I'd have sentimental attachment to the horse's belongings but no. It was just tack. It wasn't my departed friend.


----------

